# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما هي حقيقة(الدّبّاء والحنتم والمزفّت والنقير)في الحديث؟

## رياض النضرة

إخوة الأعزاء!
أريد تعريفا مع المثال لهذه الأسماء في الحديث:
الدّباء:
الحنتم:
المزفّت:
النقير:
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## السلفية النجدية

الذي أعرفه أن الدّباء ، هو القرع كما قال ذلك ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - في شرح رياض الصالحين ..

وهنا تجد كلامه ، في " الأدب الثالث " :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=28517

----------


## رياض النضرة

أخت الإسلام!
جزاك الله خيرا وزادك حرصا..
لقد أحطت -ولله الحمد- بما في رياض الصالحين من أحاديث دراية، فالحديث الذي أعنيه ليس بين ضفتي كتاب رياض الصالحين..
ومن هنا أنقل لكم الحديث لعل في نقله إعانة:
إن وفد عبد القيس أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوفد أو من القوم قالوا ربيعة قال مرحبا بالقوم أو بالوفد غير خزايا ولا الندامى قال فقالوا يا رسول الله إنا نأتيك من شقة بعيدة وإن بيننا وبينك هذا الحي من كفار مضر وإنا لا نستطيع أن نأتيك إلا في شهر الحرام فمرنا بأمر فصل نخبر به من وراءنا ندخل به الجنة قال فأمرهم بأربع ونهاهم عن أربع قال أمرهم بالإيمان بالله وحده وقال هل تدرون ما الإيمان بالله قالوا الله ورسوله أعلم قال شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وصوم رمضان وأن تؤدوا خمسا من المغنم ونهاهم عن الدباء والحنتم والمزفت قال شعبة وربما قال النقير قال شعبة وربما قال المقير وقال احفظوه وأخبروا به من ورائكم وقال أبو بكر في روايته من وراءكم وليس في روايته المقير .
.............
طلبي هو الشرح العصري مع الأمثلة المقربة للفهم.
وأما القص واللصق إن صحبته لمسات بيانية والأمثلة، فلا بأس وإلا فالأمر هيّن فإن بين يدي جوجل.(محرك البحث) .
وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## التقرتي

هي أسقية يُنتبذ فيها المسكر من تمر أو زبيب أو نحوهما ليحلو ويُشرب .

أما المفردات :
الدباء : القرع اليابس ويكون كالوعاء .
الحنتم : هي جرار خضر , وقيل أنها حمر , وذُكر أنه يُجلب فيها الخمر من مصر .
النقير : قيل انه جذع ينقر وسطه ويُجعل كالآنية ينبذون فيها المسكر .
المزفت : معناه المطلي بالقار وهو الزفت .

وخُصت بالنهي :
لأنه يسرع الإسكار فيها .

وشدد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب ، لأن شرب الخمر كان شهيراً عند العرب ، والتخمر يحصل سريعاً في هذه الآنية ، فمنعهم منه ثم بعد ذلك نسخ هذا الأمر ، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام ( إن الأوعية لا تحرم شيئاً ، فانتبذوا فيما بدا  لكم ، واجتنبوا كل  مُسكر )  رواه الطبراني وأصله في صحيح مسلم (3/1584) .


و الله اعلم

----------

